# HELP POSSIBLE IVERMECTIN OD! 24 HOURS AND I FEEL BETTER!



## GrowURown (Apr 19, 2011)

suffice it to say, we are having a rough week. I wormed Bambi with ivermectin tonight at about 830...shes about 50lbs give or take...gave her the dose for a 150 lb horse...then i wandered off to talk to the neighbors...no mention of my actions to my wife, who sent me a text that SHE was going to worm Bambi...AND AT NINE SHE DID! Again with the same dose! What do we do/watch for now? How worried should we be for her and her kid? Wife still doesnt know what she did...her best friend passed a week ago monday...if she thinks she killed a goat she is going to be sick!

ive been watching Bambi/Big Ears for a while...hating that this happened...all SEEMS ok...but what do i need to look for?

its really all my fault, i cant believe i did this by not just walking in, putting the stuff away and saying something...instead i choose to go shoot the breeze...someone toss some advice my way...

i sat with the goat until late last night...got up late...and now am at work ...but all seemed well at 630am...i shall up


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2011)

I seen people on here post giving some pretty high doses without adverse affect...    ... I don't know what to tell you to look for other than her seeming off...

  Hope someone else chimes in on this


----------



## freemotion (Apr 19, 2011)

With horses, there is a huge margin of error in the ivermectin products.  Hopefully it is the same with other species.  I'd guess (albeit without goat experience in this) that your little goat will be just fine, squeaky clean, and just fine.


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 19, 2011)

hello..I'm a newbie but I asked a question on wormers under diseases-goats..it was wormers????please help clear up..and I got some really good info..If you bop over on it maybe it will help.one person said they gave 5x what they should and goat was okay. maybe reading that thread will help.. sorry and hope everything turns out okay..


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know little about goats, but I'd guess she'll be just fine.  However, her worms and external parasites might be in danger.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you are alright to take a few slow deep breaths and relax. I can understand the  &  you are feeling right now, but I did find this on http://www.tinyangelsfarm.com/info.htm , "We always double or triple the dose of Ivermectin and Safeguard products as they are designed to be used in cattle, and not labeled for goat usage."   I am sure your Bambi & her kids are just fine.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 20, 2011)

No biggie, Ivermec does have a large margin of safety.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 20, 2011)

...........


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very little ivermectin makes it into a goat's bloodstream when given orally.  I've personally *injected* about 5x the label dose -- enough to deworm a 550lb steer -- into a goat before I had the handle on all this stuff that I've got now...which still isn't infallible by any means, btw... 

No problem.  And there's no possible way your goat even injested that much, let alone absorbed it into the bloodstream.  

I literally injected so much that it would have crossed the blood/brain barrier.  Thassa lot.



You're fine.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> No biggie, Ivermec does have a large margin of safety.


x2.  Or 3... whatever we're at now.   Sorry you're having a tough week, but this shouldn't make it any worse.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 20, 2011)

Well...it's been 24 hours, I fessed up, got griped at a little, but all appears well...still watching nervously...but the posts of confidence helped last night as I sat scared to go in the house!

And YES Bambi is THAT GOOD!  She took it all both times and swallowed like a champ...if she had just fought a little and spit some out I don't think I would have had nearly the heart attack I did when my wife said "I wormed the goat!"

If anyone has a parasite free goat, it had BETTER be us!

BLESS YA'LL SO SO MUCH FOR EASING MY MIND UNTIL I COULD EASE IT MYSELF!

We are SO getting a better way of tracking this now...you have NO idea how badly this house needs a little organization!


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a rule here...I medicate and DH restrains and everything done gets logged in our goat binder.  That's it.  You might wanna create some goat rules  

Glad she's not showing any adverse reaction.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> We have a rule here...I medicate and DH restrains and everything done gets logged in our goat binder.  That's it.  You might wanna create some goat rules
> 
> Glad she's not showing any adverse reaction.



I agree with keeping a log/binder/file of administered vitamins, minerals, vaccines, insecticides, etc.  Just make sure before either you or your wife administers anything, that you check the log/binder/file to make sure that it wasn't already administered.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 20, 2011)

That's usually the rule...just this ONE time I went ahead and did it myself trying to help...and got sidetracked...I'm going back to obeying the rules!  We really do need a better system around here though I think for notification purposes...after this I ain't helping NO MORE on my own!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

I do believe they use Ivermectin on humans as dewormers in third world countries, so it must be safe enough to be considered "human grade" right?
I think dogs have a very low tolerance for it too, but this is just going by what I think I remember I read somewhere. So... With my uneducated opinion weighing in on this discussion, I'd think she's safe for now. Just keep an eye on her and if something seems off, call a vet in if you can.


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2011)

Duck Keeper said:
			
		

> I do believe they use Ivermectin on humans as dewormers in third world countries, so it must be safe enough to be considered "human grade" right?
> I think dogs have a very low tolerance for it too, but this is just going by what I think I remember I read somewhere. So... With my uneducated opinion weighing in on this discussion, I'd think she's safe for now. Just keep an eye on her and if something seems off, call a vet in if you can.


Collies are extremely sensitive to it...deadly sensitive.  Most other breeds of dog don't have a problem.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 23, 2011)

We have four Brittany Bird Dogs (yep, in caps) and I worm them the first day of each month with Ivermectin.

Our vet told me what to dose: .10 cc per 10lbs of body weight per dog.  Given orally.  Dogs are fine, no worms.  The only thing it doesn't work on are tape worms.  Then I get the med from the vet and dose appropriately.

The vet told me thats what they used to worm dogs with for years before the other worm meds came out.

DonnaBelle


----------

